# Happy Monday.....



## Alias (Apr 8, 2013)

It was 70 here Wednesday, this is what it looked like when I drove to work this morning.......

View attachment 1771


Have a Happy Monday!?!Sue  :cowboy
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1771


/monthly_2013_04/04-08-13.jpg.c68a6cf5492b37a80295277304333df0.jpg


----------



## Mech (Apr 8, 2013)

Global Warming


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy  Happy Sue


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's what we will be looking at tomorrow, after 60's today........6-16" with wind behind it.

YEEHAW!!!!!!!

Springtime in Colorado.....it'll melt by the weekend!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 8, 2013)

3 inches on the ground this morning. It is all gone now


----------



## Alias (Apr 8, 2013)

We need the moisture so not really complaining.  Mostly melted here in  the valley, still a lot on the peaks.

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> We need the moisture so not really complaining.  Mostly melted here in  the valley, still a lot on the peaks.Sue


Which is one reason you live in the hills....


----------



## Alias (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, it *WAS* a Happy Monday until about 1:30, when I got the news that I will more than likely be jobless in the next month or two.:banghd

I will know in the next couple weeks if the city will be turning my department over the county.  County is down to 1 inspector, whose specialty is single family residential.  He told me that he hasn't done commercial.  As all my projects are commercial, it ought to get interesting.

Sue :censored


----------



## north star (Apr 9, 2013)

*= & =*

Sue,

Sorry to hear about the downsizing!........Hopefully, they will

recognize your worth and employ you for the Commercial

side, and other duties as well!

I am praying for you and wishing you the very best !

FWIW, ...ever think about relocating to a warmer climate?



*= & =*


----------



## Alias (Apr 9, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= & =*Sue,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the downsizing!........Hopefully, they will
> 
> ...


north star,

warmer climate = been there, done that, hated it....

thanks,

Sue


----------

